# Any Big Deer Shot



## Townsend (Oct 12, 2004)

Has anybody shot any big deer this year.


----------



## GunRunner (Oct 18, 2004)

i dont have the link handy, but i busted a couple of nice ones this year ( california blacktails)


----------



## G7 (Aug 25, 2003)

I shot this guy last Sunday at 8 in the morning. He was all by himself walking on my bow trail. I have sat in that specific stand over 20 times this fall and he finally ventured out. I know he and a few other shooters were around, but could never get them with my bow. This was my first deer with a muzzleloader and it did a nice job. It looks like he will be in the 150 class. It makes all those cold mornings worth it!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Wow, nice deer!!!!


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

Good job man!!!

That's a nice lookin deer!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Dandy buck :beer:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Great buck!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

That is one thick deer! Good work! :wink:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

That is one phat buck!!!!


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

holy cow. nice one.

:beer: 
:sniper:


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

my buddy shot a awsome buck that i had followed for months before opening and he shot it 1 mile noth of where i hunt along the James River Bottom, in Bath South Dakota. the buck is a 7x5 and measures 9 1/2" around between the G2 and G3.  
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... =3654#3654


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

Awesome 8 pt, it gives me the chills when i see nice bucks being taken in Minnesota and theres always more... pass the little ones up!! Get a bigger one next year G7 :beer: congratulations![/url]


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

nice buck g7. on my way out to the stand i jumped a nice buck. i guess i should have gotten out there sooner.


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Good Job!! Thats a dandy...


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Congrats on the big one G7 :beer:


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice whitetail...Taking it with a muzzelloader is a huge pluss in my book


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

My 04 buck. I scored it myself at over 171 non-typical. I figured I had the largest buck of the people I know that hunt my area. I may have been wrong. I just saw my dad's college buddies muley. It is another monster. One side looks like a whitetail with two points that are in the upper teens of inches. I think he said it was between 27-29 inches wide. and it has good mass as well. It's a toss up between our two muleys, a guy would have a hard time choosing which one to shoot. I'll get a picture of his sometime soon and post it with a picture of mine, then the rest of you can give your info on which you would shoot if they were standing next to each other.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

WOW that is really nice Ryan... congrats!!!!


----------



## big_k105 (Jul 19, 2004)

i know its not huge or anything but it was a nice one the biggest one we got this year. even tho we saw one even bigger after we had already filled all our buck tags


----------



## bl00dtrail (Jan 21, 2005)

2 Ohio bucks shot on NOV. 4th....both with bow

left= my fathers................right= mine


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

both shot on the same day with bow, that is really something. congrats to you and your father. have a great one next fall


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

I have a picture of two whitetail bucks taken the same day about 2 miles apart. Both were taken with bow. The pictures are located in the photo gallery under Duck Commander photo album. The picture isn't the best but by clicking on the photo you can see the picture a little bit better. These bucks are not the biggest but the left one missed PY by just a 1/8". THanks


----------



## bl00dtrail (Jan 21, 2005)

Quackkills9 said:


> both shot on the same day with bow, that is really something. congrats to you and your father. have a great one next fall


thanks we were lucky that day......( can only take 1 buck in Ohio, at least this county....or else I would of had them both to myself)

I didn't feel very lucky passing the 10pt. with my 8 pt. laying dead on the trail!!


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

same trail? that sounds like you shot them both and put your dads tag, if that happened to me, i would do that. shoot both on the same day and put someone in my party their tag on and that would do. good luck for the next season


----------



## savageman_15weatherby_270 (Jan 30, 2005)

:sniper: Man them are some good deer hunting pics good job on them bucks my dad shot a 11 pointer with his bow....i only rifle hunt and i shot a 5 by 5 wish i had the links for ya guys :beer:


----------



## bl00dtrail (Jan 21, 2005)

Quackkills9 said:


> same trail? that sounds like you shot them both and put your dads tag, if that happened to me, i would do that. shoot both on the same day and put someone in my party their tag on and that would do. good luck for the next season


well, I didn't do that....... but to each his own. If I had done that don't ya' think I would have put my tag on the BIGGER buck? LOL

I just hope I'm lucky again next fall


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

well if you did, I wouldnt have a problem with that but as long you said you didnt, which doesnt matter. Good Luck to you this fall. Get a Bigger one, then post it up here :beer:


----------



## bl00dtrail (Jan 21, 2005)

Quackkills9 said:


> well if you did, I wouldnt have a problem with that but as long you said you didnt, which doesnt matter. Good Luck to you this fall. Get a Bigger one, then post it up here :beer:


Hunting property is hard enough for me to get access too...... I don't want to do anything to upset a landowner.

good luck to you also!! :lol:

I'll be scouting for a big boy throughout the spring :beer: [/u]


----------



## weasel73 (Apr 6, 2005)

Last year i shot a 4x4 19 1/2 in. wide..


----------

